# Wildlife Artistry LTD- Tony Rusiecki



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Does anyone know this taxidermist?

He runs/ran a studio in Grayling on M72, just west of town. I drove by there today and noticed his sign down and it looks like he doesn't live there anymore. He was doing a grouse for me, but if he went out of business, looks like I'm SOL.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Tony is a great guy and a great Taxidermist. He has been a member of the MTA for years. His wife had some health issues and I did hear he had taken a job outside of taxidermy for the time being. He may not be taking in anymore work at this time, but knowing Tony, you are not SOL with what he has of yours.


----------

